# heater blowing cold (climate control not working)



## Dazzer (Mar 30, 2005)

Having some problems. Some things lead me to believe its the head gasket. Heater is blowing cold air when climate control set to warm temperatures combined with dodgy starting problems - ie. only firing on 1 cylinder for a few seconds then the remaining cylinders slowiy kick whilst having to turn ignition for ages. 

I must admit, I havent checked coolant water level yet - will do tomorrow morning but just wondered if anyone else had same problems and what thoughts are on remedy. I'm hoping its simply dodgy spark plugs and something else to do with heating?? 

Car now done 67,000 miles so no warrantee anymore  

Any thoughts welcomed.

Thanks. DP.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

This happened to my Lexus ES300 the day it blew up. The heater was blowing cold, I drove to work and didn't pay attention to the temp gauge, and *boom* it died. Apparently it had lost all it's coolant the night before. Definitely check the coolant asap.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*I see this is your first post...*

Dazzer,
I see this is your first post.
I see that you state your car has 67000 MILES.
Where are you from ?
What is your car ?
Somehow I don't think it is an X-Trail !!!!

I think you are not posting in the right forum section.





Dazzer said:


> Having some problems. Some things lead me to believe its the head gasket. Heater is blowing cold air when climate control set to warm temperatures combined with dodgy starting problems - ie. only firing on 1 cylinder for a few seconds then the remaining cylinders slowiy kick whilst having to turn ignition for ages.
> 
> I must admit, I havent checked coolant water level yet - will do tomorrow morning but just wondered if anyone else had same problems and what thoughts are on remedy. I'm hoping its simply dodgy spark plugs and something else to do with heating??
> 
> ...


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 30, 2005)

It is an xtrail yes. I'm in the UK. The car is just over 2 years old 

Yes lots miles... just going to check the coolant level now.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

That's why I've insisted many times on filling the Profile properlly.
____________________________________________________________

Anyway...

Head Gasket is kind of a FUSE, so If it's blowed, that will be the best thing it would happend.

Our Car's ECUs senses if they are low on coolant so, maybe that could be the reason for the "dodgy starting problems" & no-heat from vents.

If the *head gasted were blowed*, you'll see the *engine's oil hazed*, like hot cocoa & also, *the coolant will be "boiling"* because the compression stroke is going to the cooling system & venting trough the coolant reservoir.

Those 2 things are the most common (& easiest) ways to detect a blowed head gasket.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Dazzer, I've edited the first part, please read the second one.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Dazzer,

I was expecting to see Kilometers!
ok, my bad for assuming wrong 
But your bad for not filling out your profile adequately.
as also mentioned by Manuelaga, PLEASE do so.

ValBoo.




Dazzer said:


> It is an xtrail yes. I'm in the UK. The car is just over 2 years old
> 
> Yes lots miles... just going to check the coolant level now.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Agreed, it's a lot easier to help if we know where the poster is from and what car is the problem.

Usually a blown head gasket will show with coolant in the oil or oil in the coolant, so if you check either it may be a tell tale. Doing a compression check as Manuelga mention is the for sure way as well.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

It would also be helpful to know what engine you're talking about -- the 2.0 petrol unit, the diesel or the 2.5, which is the only one that's sold in Cannada.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Avery Slickride said:


> It would also be helpful to know what engine you're talking about -- the 2.0 petrol unit, the diesel or the 2.5, which is the only one that's sold in Cannada.


And where are you located Avery??  (Toronto I think  )

A person doesn't have to say precisly where they are from, however Hemisphere and or Continent helps more than you would think it does :cheers:


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Just out of Ottawa.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Avery Slickride said:


> Just out of Ottawa.


JUst restating the obvious for impact as your profile does not indicate where you are located on this planet as well, even though I know you are a fellow Canuck


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 30, 2005)

Sorry folks, So many people to offer help and advice. Thats just great.

Its a 2.0 ltr petrol version. SE+

I checked the coolant yesterday morning and I had to put in 3 pints of water. And it's still difficult to start.

I'll check the oil condition. and post the verdict back here...

If it is the Head Gasket Im very frustrated that it should go a 67K just as warrantee has run out


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 30, 2005)

I have checked the oil and it has not gone like Cocoa. Still in very good condition from last service.

Difficult to start again this morning.

So now I'm confused. Would the oil go bad in the early stages of a blown head gasket?

The water coolant has gone dwn in the expansion tank by one inch since yesterday.

Do I have 2 different problems? starting issue and losing water issue?

I guess I just need to book it in for a check up.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

A pint of coolant will contaminate the whole oil for shure, other idea...

Check the exhaust, does it look like a tea kettle? trowing vapor like hell?? if so, the coolant is going inside the combustion chamber & going out the car via the exhaust.

It could be a connection between starting problems & coolant dissapearing, these engines got a lot of sensors & totally ECU controlled.

Book it for a much safer evaluation.

Other thing... As I told you earlier, it's way much better a blowed head gasket than a bigger problem, it doesn't deppend on the oddometer, (I've seing a 6 months old X-Trail with blowed gasket due to overheat).


----------

